# DIY: MKIV Sunroof Drain Cleaning/Reparing



## Standbackimapro (Mar 8, 2010)

Well I a few weeks ago i was having water Leaking and soaking my Passanger front and rear Floor, Pretty Badly, I searched on here and couldnt really find anything In depth besides a post showing where the drains were and how to clean the rear ones.

So. I got mine all fixed and heres what i did ( I couldnt get pics today because of rain)

Things needed: 
Small hose clamp
Phillips head Screwdriver
flat head screwdriver

First To check the Drains;
Open sun roof and front doors, Look in the door jam and youll see a rubber drain right above where the door wiring boot is
Look in the corners of the sunroof and youll see 2 holes on the driver and passanger side. These holes lead to the drains in the door jams.
So Get a cup of water and pour as accuratley as possible into one of the drains. You should see Water steadily flowing out of the drain at the door. If not you know its clogged , and if your wondering how it got to your carpet when its clogged, it builds up in the sunroof track area and over flows to the headliner and flows down to the carpet from trim pieces
Next I got an air line from my compressor and blew air into tthe drain in the sunroof to see if i could flush out some particles and debris. and tried pouring water down it again. still no dice

So then i got the inside of a bicycle brake cable and stuck it down the drain, I could see chunks of dirt comming out of the drain in the door.
so once again i poured some more water down to clean out the remaining and it flowed out very nicley.
Now, the driver side, i poured water down, and it was leaking right out of from the A pillar leading me to believe the hose was damaged or disconnected.

So What you wanna do is Take off the A Pillar trim ( just pull straight out, or pull it back a little and stick a flat head behind it and pop the clips out of the A pillar)
Next take off the Pull handles front and rear ( Via 2 Phillips head screwes, Take off the Sunvisor and the entry lights ( entry lights just pop out)

Essentialy you just want to remove the things in the way so you can pull down the head liner a little.
So after i removed all that i pulled down the headliner enough so i could see and access the sunroof drain tube, the tube connects to the drain and runs down the A pillar and out of the door..
i poured some more water down and saw where the hose meets the drain on the sunroof was leaking, So i got my hose clamp and put it on the hose and tried the water again. No more leak!

Now for the rears you cant see the drains in the back because the sunroof blocks them, so the best way to pour water down them is to jack up the front of the car so when you pour the water down them it flows to the back,
The rear drains come out under the car in each corner near the bumper, i tried pinching the dirt out of them but there must have been alot, so i just cut a little off, i then stuck my cable up there and dirt was just falling out as i went through.
then after youve done a good cleaning job try the water again, you want to make it flow clearley


----------



## rubio91 (Mar 6, 2012)

I have a mk2 jetta... I read in my Bentley manual that I have to remove the bumpers to gain access to them...do you know if that is true?!?


----------

